# My new Homemade Camera Arm



## Duckhawk (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks to Bowana. He gave me the idea on how to make one of these arms. I just took some square tubing and cut it into 12" sections drilled out the ends and bolted it toether. For the base I welded about a 5" piece to the back and drill a hole to allow my modified screw in tree step to hold to the tree. I painted it all black for rust issues and then wrapped it in camo tape. I just robbed the household tripod for the camera accessories.

Thanks again BOWANA! It's basically the same as yours. I just studied the pictures you sent me.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 2, 2008)

That dog will hunt !   ...looks purdy too
Cant wait to see the footage. Looks like a good place to get some across that field in pic 3. When do we hunt ?  ..


----------



## Duckhawk (Jun 2, 2008)

I can't wait to try her out! That fields is in my backyard, I have several does coming thru to get to my garden maybe they will hang around till season comes!


----------



## G Duck (Jun 2, 2008)

What kind of cameras do you guys use?


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Jun 2, 2008)

Great looking camera arm.  Will your set up handle the weight of a Canon XL2 or XL1S.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job Duckhawk. I'm getting one from Bowanna this year and can't wait.
I get a lot of footage and this is going to be a big help. Thanks Lee.

G Duck, I'm shooting the Sony HC3.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like a good use for all those old tree stands I have in the side yard.  Good job!


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 2, 2008)

Look cool man.  My only thought would be you might want to find a way to widen the base where it mounts on the tree.  Otherwise, you may find that it will slide around a bit on you once you get the camera up there. 

But if you are just using like a handy cam type camera you won't have a problem.  I'm just talking anything heavier like a bigger 3ccd cam (like what you would film a show with).

Looks good though.  Have fun!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice set up.  Look forward to seeing it in use.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks pretty functional and well made!  Can't wait to see some video off of it...


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jun 3, 2008)

How did you attached the arms to each other, so that they are movable without backing off the nuts?


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jun 3, 2008)

How a picture with the camera attached?


----------



## Duckhawk (Jun 3, 2008)

Just put bolts thru, the metal swivels around the bolts. I made a rubber bushing out of a flat piece of rubber so she don't squeek.


----------



## Duckhawk (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a small sony ( dont really know the #'s on it ) But I really would like to upgrade!


----------



## whitworth (Jun 15, 2008)

*Everybody is a*

movie director these days.  

Wonder how many sharpshooters are left?


----------

